# LeMans Trim Interchangability



## macdaddy25177 (May 10, 2012)

My son's 72 LeMans is missing the trim around the rear window and along the bottom of the vinyl top. Can somebody please tell me what years of the LeMans, Tempest, GTO trim will fit the 72?

Thanks in advance,

Joe (macdaddy25177)


----------



## NorwalkNugget (Aug 5, 2011)

I want to say 71-72 should fit.


----------



## Josh.AZ.GTO (Jul 11, 2009)

The quarter panels are the same from 70-72, it would imagine that it makes sense that the trim was left the same for those years on the quarters. Have you searched any catalogs for the pieces you are searching for. It'll list the years those pieces fit.


----------



## macdaddy25177 (May 10, 2012)

Thanks for the replies so far on this. I do know that the 1971 and 1972 sheet metal is identical and that the 1970 was "close" as the brow lines down the side weren't as pronounced. What has me curious though is the roof section and C-pillars the same (as well as the glass). I'm trying to source these parts and I was able to find a set in a catalog (name has slipped my mind just now) but the price was several hundred dollars and they were looking for a $159 core on top of that. There are two problems with that: 1) this is a driver not a show car; and 2) I don't have a core to return. The sum of that would have been almost $500! Sorry but no...

I'm just looking in salvage yards now and would like to know if I can broaden my search for anything from 1968-1972 since the basic body shape is the same (to my untrained eye)?


----------

